# Help!! True Color of this P-51



## VF-1_Walther (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, it's my first post in this forum and I have a question.
My friends and I discuss this cammo scheme and I think this real color are olive green, not blue, am I rigth or wrong?
Any help are welcome!!








Best Regards, 

VF-1_Walther


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 27, 2004)

Eu acho que pode ser azul OU verde escuro, mais acho o verde mais provavel...



Vejo que joga IL-2, eu tambem!


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2004)

what a horror story ! my gosh what a terrible paint scheme on a beautiful bird.

Freind this a/c according to the E2 code belonged to the "Yellow Jackets", the 361st fighter group. the nose coming back to the top of the anti-glare shield should be yellow including the spinner. The only thing blue should be the tail-rudder for this squadron. The blue over the fuselage and wings IS ALL WRONG. If and only if, the top portion of the fusleage running over thinnly on the tail would be olive-drab, and other than that it would be all natural aluminum.

thanks for posting, the P-51 was hot .............. 

v/r

Erich ~


----------



## VF-1_Walther (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you so much Erick, your answer solve the question.
Germans, tu também joga, maneiro!! Faço parte do VF-1 e sempre tamo no HL jogando, aparecendo por lá de um alô!!
Valeu!!

Thank's guys!!

VF-1_Walther.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2004)

VF-1_Walther said:


> Germans, tu também joga, maneiro!! Faço parte do VF-1 e sempre tamo no HL jogando, aparecendo por lá de um alô!!
> Valeu!!



Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot. Over.  

(For those of you who aren't famillar with radio alphabet, it means : "WTF ? Over".) 

Hey, Erich. I think you will be able to answer the question I am wondering from years now : What are the "Yellow Jackets" ? Are they an Elite squadron ? Or a Recconnaissance squadron ? What ? I always heard about them but I never knew who they were.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 28, 2004)

Maestro, what does WTF mean? That's pretty funny...


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2004)

MichaelHenley said:


> Maestro, what does WTF mean? That's pretty funny...



Are you serious here or are you sarcastic ? (I'll do as if you were serious.) It means : "What The F*ck ?".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh my god, I have _never_seen such a horrid paint scheme for a plane!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2004)

That paint scheme is indeed atrocious! Wasn't the reason for the olive drab so that when seen from above, it was harder to spot? That might work if the plane flew inverted on a clear day, making it harder to spot from below. Whoever painted THAT scheme should be rented a clue!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2004)

Maestro, you can learn more about them on the 361st FG site, http://www.361fg.com/

Also, you can look at http://www.web-birds.com/ to look up additional groups. The guy who put that site together has doen a nice job.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

VF1, do you actually know where that 'Stang is? If so I strongly suggest you get on to them and tell them before too many people get misinformed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2004)

actually that's not the first time i've seen a P-51 in those colours.............


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2004)

evangilder said:


> Maestro, you can learn more about them on the 361st FG site, http://www.361fg.com/
> 
> Also, you can look at http://www.web-birds.com/ to look up additional groups. The guy who put that site together has doen a nice job.



Thank you, Evangilder.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> actually that's not the first time i've seen a P-51 in those colours.............



Are you sure? Cos theyre all wrong...


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah when I first saw this celar pic of a beautiful bird I almost blew a gasket seal....  

seriously the web-site mentioned will be what you need as well as the fighter group history on thunit through Schiffer publications I believe if interested. The yellow spinner and nose with the paint job later in the war going back to the anti-glare shield in front of the canopy gave name to the unit. although the 353rd fighter group had a very characteristic yellow and black checked nose, and this is terrible but I cannot think of their nick-name. the 352nd was like the 361st in the way the colours went back on the nose to the canopy but they were blue and since they had thier airfield out of bopdney in England they were called: "The blue-nose Bastards of Bodney". Have a few vet friends from this group and I am a friend of the unit as well as the 355th fg as well.

The olive drab over the fuselage and even the wings was used as ground concealment in late 44 in several units and a very characteristic job was done in the 55th fg with the olive drab coming from the back forward to a pointed V edged in yellow. the nose had a ring of yellow and green checks and the squadron that carried this camo had a yellow rudder with an upright red horse. the horse stayed into 1945 and the wars end by the camo was pulled when the squadron was inspected by a high ranking colonel who blew his top seeing the rows of Stqngs covered in this camo. He wanted everyone in the group to look the same and thought the camo was ugly and worthless..............but not according to the squadrons personell. maybe this pic will work to show one of the a/c flown by ace and friend Frank Birtceil who shot down a Me 262 in air combat. I have seen the stills. Profile done by Nick King......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

That looks ok, the blue one doesnt have any apparent pattern to it or anything.


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2004)

Friend and me 262 killer Huie Lambs Etta Jean II. His and ace friend Dick Hewitt's stang are framed through photos above my office doorway


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's small squad leader Dick Hewitt's bird. Dick scored 2 Me 262's in april of 45 near Prague. Another great profile by Nick King.


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2004)

and last another Stang but this time from the 339th fg. Friend Steve Ananian's bird. Steve scored the 339th's first Me 262 of the unit in this a/c. Nick King provides the profile again.........


----------



## Crazy (Oct 28, 2004)

I once skinned this plane 8) Lovely bird








Edit: The pilot in the avatar I used to have (you remember it, I'm sure) was Cpt. Frank Birtciel, pilot of this plane


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 28, 2004)

Miss Velma looks a LOT like "Miss Marilyn II," which I might build, although "Big Beautiful Doll" is a more likely choice...


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2004)

Frank has mentioned that the camo was used in 44 and then replaced by the old natural aluminum. sharp a/c they were in his squadron

here is his with 1 kill on the canopy trim in March of 45.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2004)

actually i've checked and that's the correct paint scheme........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

What the blue?


----------



## Erich (Oct 29, 2004)

actually this is the scheme used on the D's with the Normandie stripes before the swept back yellow colour to the canopy in the 361st.

Nick King provides another profile


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

the aircraft is a P-51D allocated to the 375th fighter squadron, 361st fighter group, 8th air force as you have correctly identified, and that is the correct piant scheme, i'll bring in the book in which i have the picture to verify to CC that it's correct, then he can back me up, that's the only way i can prove it........................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 31, 2004)

I thought that I'd seen the blue colour scheme before... Its on one of the books I got for my birthday!


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2004)

not on any of the yellowjackets birds you haven't and I can asure you no P-51 from the 8th AF ever had blue uppers for camo nor any 354th fg mustang from the 9th af either

Erich ~


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2004)

but i can assure you this one did...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Must have been great, the enemy pilots would be too busy being sick to actually shoot it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2004)

i like that shade of blue though.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

Me too, but it doesnt go with the silver, and the way it's used has murdered it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

but now you've seen the book you can verify that it's the correct paint scheme??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I can verify it. There was an airforce that did actually use that paint scheme for the Mustang.


----------

